# What could have left behind some wet, sticky black drops (7 or 8, difficult to remove) on my concrete front porch ?



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Picture?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Can you post pictures so we can see what you see?


----------



## IndyKen (Mar 16, 2021)

Yes, but maybe not till tomorrow


----------



## A. Danger Powers (Aug 13, 2021)

From your description, you could be dealing with vampire excrement. If you post some pics, we can verify whether or not that is the case.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just guessing. There's a photo link within the answers - 





__





Artillery Fungus-Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)






www.personal.psu.edu


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

A. Danger Powers said:


> From your description, you could be dealing with vampire excrement.


nah, i think its Zombie poop


----------



## IndyKen (Mar 16, 2021)

I took pictures, but suddenly my computer is not connecting with my camera. I'll try to fix that right away.

There are 10 small (1/16th inch diameter) flecks and 4 (1/2 inch diameter) spots--- looking like drops that have hit and splattered. All are in one area only, in an inside corner (except for a couple of small flecks) that area being about 8x10 inches. All flecks and spots are very black.

Flecks look much like Artillery fungus photos in Nik333 attachment


----------

